# Retardo a la conexión con un 555



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Este es un circuito que armé hace mucho... mucho tiempo, pero básicamente hace lo que tu necesitas.

Es un 555 configurado como timer, pero la modificación que tiene es que cuando tu conectas el circuito, el relevador no se activa hasta que se carga el filtro C2 que es de 220 micro faradios, una vez cargado, activa el transistor Q1, el cuál envía al estado BAJO la pata 2 del 555.

Con esto disparas el timer, pero como el estado de esta pata nunca regresa a ALTO, el circuito sigue funcionando indefinidamente hasta que lo desconectas y esperas a que se descargue el filtro C2 por medio de la resistencia a tierra R2.

El relevador debe ser de 12 V en este caso, pero la corriente que maneje depende totalmente de lo que vayas a conectar en sus terminales.

Busca en el tutorial del 555 que se encuentra en el foro, una de sus funciones básicas es la de funcionar como temporizador. En la parte que dice "monoestable"


--OJO--
La salida del 555 sólo puede soportar 100 miliamperes, si necesitas más corriente puedes hacer un circuito de salida cn un transistor.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## aniebuhr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola, he probado el circuito de la pagina anterior (Delay con 555.bmp) y al conectar se despara! es como si el circuito que esta en la entrada (en de los 2 transistores) no funcionara? que puedo estar haciendo mal? no hay alguna otra forma de hacer un retardador?


----------



## basanta79 (Sep 13, 2007)

No habeis especificado si la corriente a suministrar es grande o pequeña. Para el problema del motor existen unos contactores o relés temporizados a la conexión o desconexión, si quereis puedo buscar inofrmación pero es sencillo.

Si lo que quereis es retardar una señal el 555 es la mejor opción, creo yo.

Saludos


----------



## dani_v8 (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola, despues de probar varias cosas no he conseguido hacer un temporizador con un NE555, alguien me sabría decir donde esta el fallo en el siguiente circuito.
Con ese potenciometro y el condensador el maximo tiempo que puedo conseguir son 110segundos, creo que si con la formula de 1,1*R*C


----------



## lastmait (Abr 10, 2009)

hola dani v8.
bueno basicamente puedes hacer dos 555 en serie o un 556 como decidas la idea es que el primer 555 se encienda de forma normal y a los 5min se apaga lo unico que habria que hacer es negar su salida o colocar un transistor como inversor y hacer el segundo para los otros 5min
espero sea claro y te ayude


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

el hambre y las ganas de comer.

por que no hacen asi:
en vez de no saber nada y querer pegar cosas, ver de poner uno a continuacion del otro.
armar uno que prenda para que luego apague al otro para que luego ...........

por que no leen el tuto de este foro y otros tuto que hay por ahi, por que no sueldan y dessueldan un 555 hasta cansarse , SI LO LINDO DE LA ELECTRONICA ES APRENDER !
o solo les gusta armar a lo tonto.?

y no me vengan con malas respuestas, con un solo 555 sobra y les estoy diciendo que hagan, no les estoy mandando a lavar platos, los estoy mandando a que comprendan.
esta LLENO de lo que preguntan ..........lo que hay que hacer es tener ganas de leer y comprender.

si solo quieren concinadito .....no va.


----------



## dani_v8 (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola, primero quería dar las gracias a "lastmait" por su ayuda, y tambien le queria dar las gracias a "fernandob" por su educación.
1º Señor "fernandob" yo estoy preguntando una duda, no le estoy exigiendo nada a nadie que no me quiera ayudar.
2º He intentado varias veces hacer el circuito y no me salió, lo unico que conseguí fué hacer con un 555 fué una intermitencia con dos led.
3º Tengo 16 años y lo unico que sé de electronica es lo que me enseñan en el instituto y lo que aprendo yo leyendo por mi cuenta por la web, ya que la electronica es una de mis pasiones.
4º Llevo soldado y desoldado muchos otros circuitos para aprender, hasta que me salieron.
5º Cuando veo alguien que pregunta algo en un foro, si puedo le ayudo ( Y si quiere le digo en que foro ando normalmente y podrá ver que es cierto), y si no tengo ganas no le doi malas contestaciones.

Bueno, perdón a los demas usuarios por esto, por si alguien me quiere ayudar, no me acuerdo si fué en este foro vi que aconsejaban usar un condensador de 100µF para evitar problemas, debería usar uno de estos o vale de otra capacidad.
También entiendo que la formula para calcular el tiempo es: 1.1*R*C ¿El valor de la resistencia tienen que ser ohmios y el condensador faradios? Creo que estas son las unidades que hay que utilizar pero fué como hice en un circuito anterior que monte y no me funcionó. Se que el 555 funcionaba correctamente porque lo probe en una intermitencia y si que me funcionó.
Alguien me sabria decir cual es el tiempo maximo que puedo conseguir con un 555.

Gracias.


----------



## dani_v8 (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola, encontré este circuito que creo que me podía servir, asi que intenteré aclarar mis dudas de nuevo.
Veo que lleva un condensador onde pone filtro de desacople, me podrian de decir para que sirve.
En otros circuitos que encontré por la red la patilla 5 queda libre, es necesario el condensador?
Se supone que el pulsador es para iniciar la cuenta.

Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2009)

no es una cuestion de tiempos ni de hacerse el ofendido ni de que capacitor va.
no me podes decir que soldaste y dessoldaste mucho ni que entras en el foro y has leido.

tampoco me estoy refiriedo a vos personalmente , aunque no lo creas NO TE CONOZCO , no , para nada, no se quien sos asi que mal podria tomarmelas con vos, le estoy respondiendo a TOOOOODDDOOOOOOSSSSSSS los que ponen algo similar.

por que no te pones a vos mismo el reto de ver la datasheet y *de ver que hace la entrada trigger y la theresould y* les voy a contar un gran secreto , grandisimo secreto :

entra en la datasheet del NE555 de texas, ninguna otra, la te dexas.
y mira en la pagina 2 la tabla que hay arriba del circuito, .
las demas datas no tienen esa tabla de verdad.

ahora bien , en vez de hacer berrinche tonto  y ofendido:

por que nadie pregunta teoria del 555 si quieren aprender ?????????

en mi epoca si un profesor me tiraba de las orejas pero me indicaba el camino  me lo aguantaba y lo aprovechaba, (por qu eme gustaba la electronica y NO habia mucha información...mas bien nada)  hoy dia todos quieren la cosa ya y si les decis algo que no les va enseguida se ofenden.

no tengo idea si tenes 16 años o 61, esto es la web, aca cualquiera puede decir lo que se le cante, yo tengo mas facha que bradd pitt y no presumo, y entro en la web pr que estoy a veces aburrido en mi playa en el caribe .
NO te respondo a vos, de nuevo no te conozco , respondoa tu pregunta y a todas las similares.

Lo que te ayude es un monton ya , si vas a seguir perdiendo el tiempo con migo en vez de ir a mirar lo que te puse es que mucho no te gusta la electronica.


MIRA:
MIREN:
les gusta .? de verdad ? aca va el camino tan complejo para convertirse en un Kung-fu del 555 

8 patas...........
2 son de alimentacion asi que :

6  patas.........seis.

identifican cada una , leen 20 veces si quieren y en esto SI ,  PREGUNTAN , anotan en su papel que hace cada pata, que funcion cumple y como se comporta.
USAN los circuitos que estan en el foro para comprender , no para copiar.

y luego seran capos con el 555 . 
masters


----------



## dani_v8 (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola
Fernandob, quería decirte que a mi edad aun no puedo saber mucho de electronica, aunque pienses que tengo los años que quieras, yo llevo mirado muchos datasheets de otros circuitos, pero desgraciadamente poco entiendo porque siempre están en inglés y yo deste idioma no se mucho, no sé si tu sabes o no, pero yo desgraciadamento poco y además soy bastante negado para los idiomas.
Ya había hecho algún esquema con las patillas y el nombre para intentar aclararme, pero despues de intentar copiar varios circuitos que encontré no me salió ninguno.
Como tu mismo dices hay que comprender los circuitos, y yo eso intento así he preguntado para que servía ese condensador y no me contestais, leeré varias veces el datasheet, pero habrá cosas que no entienda porque no soy el rey de la electronica.
Para conseguir diseñar yo solo el circuito tendría que saber mas de lo sé (sé que debería buscar mas para aprender a acerlo, y muchas veces cuando tengo tiempo libre busco por internet para aprender acerca del tema, pero estoy estudiando y me tengo que encargar de muchas otras tareas que no vienen al caso), por lo que busco un circuito echo y luego ya modificaré yo lo necesario en el para que se ajuste a lo que necesito.
Aunque pienses que no, solde y desolde mucho, hasta hace seis meses estuve haciendo circuitos con transistores (BD135 que fué el que me recomendó el profesor de tecnología por que son bastante resistentes) como detectores de humedad, alarmas, etc y siempre intentando comprender los circuitos. Hace unos seis meses empece con integrados, pero la cosa ya se complica mas.
Yo creo que en vez de protestar me podrias haber dicho porque debo mirar el datasheet de Texas y no otro, porque por ejemplo los 555 que tengo son de ST, ya se que el patillaje va igual, pero supongo que si lo dices así habrá algún motivo, o tambín me pudiste haber explicado algo de lo que pregunte, así yo intentaría llegar al circuito que necesito.
Gracias por la poca información que diste (tiene ocho patillas, dos de ellas son de alimentación, sobraran seis que son las que utilizaré para para controlar cada una de las funciones, pero eso ya lo sabía.
También quisiera saber porque se aconseja el condensador de 100µF.
Y por favor, si me quieres ayudar ayudame y estaré encantado, pero si no quieres no me hagas discutir.

Gracias


----------



## cevollin (Abr 11, 2009)

ps la verdad este es un circuito casi parecido al que tu quieres mira funciona de la siguiente manera cuando pulsas el boton de activado este espera por 5 segundos y despues se activa indefinidamente hasta que tu le des la orden de desactivado podias por ejemplo 

usar una bobina de un trasformador (o un trasformador ) con un switch magnetico ya sabes de esos que cuando le hacercas un iman se cierran  cuando este un voltage presente en la bobina este activa el switch magnetico este espera no se por 5 segundos y despues conecta la electricidad de nuevo y pues tu puedes ajustar tu tiempo a como te guste solo tienes que modificar el valor de R1  y  C1


----------



## dani_v8 (Abr 12, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Abr 12, 2009)

en fin cuanto es el TIEMPO MAXIMO al cual se puede trabajar con el 555 como temporizador?.....


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Abr 12, 2009)

Mi compadre fernandoboooo....ya lo intente con proteus y con live wire y creo que el resultado no es representativo...y todo el dia me la paso trabajando para estar "experimentando" (como tu dices) lo unico que pedimos es simple.....cuanto es el TIEMPO maximo del 555 como temporizador....!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

aqui es donde tenemos un problema o una diferencia.

en mi epoca ( y me quede en esa epoca ) armaba lo que queria hacer, digamos un timer que al pulsar enciende y apaga luego de un tiempo (R*C) .
le ponia un capacitor bestia para ese uso , digamos 2200 uF y una R. igual de guaranga , digamos 2,2M.
pulsaba y me iba a seguir mi vida .
2200 * 2,2 = 4800 (redondeo) seg = 80 min 
en fin, vuelvo lueg de unas horas  veo si apago......
si no apago sigo bajando  hasta que apague ..lo pruebo varias veces .

los valores que veo que van mas o menos utilizo LA MITAD por seguridad.

pruebo tamben con R solo y con C solo grandes (el otro mas razonable) 

pruebo, confirmo , eso me queda.

lo demas es solo "lo que te dice otro en el foro) ...........
ah........ademas, esta eso de los materiales y las calidades, un C. de buena calidad tiene muy pocas perdidas, uno de mala calidad es como una mina con la regla.

(proteus y livewive......  ....estos pibes modernos......  ....ojala yo en mi epoca hubiese tenido datasheets a mano como hay hoy en la web......y  tantos tutos y explicaciones) .
encima los soldadores hoy dia son mas baratos que antaño, y de los testers..........ni te hablo.

PD: les aseguro que con las pruebas de electronica (reales, no con livewirwe )  de todo este foro NO LES VA A OCURRIR:

1== Muerte por electrocucion si usan un transformador 
2 == no crearan agujeros negros
3== no se frustraran
4---no se idiotizaran
5--- no conseguiran buenas chicas si estan muchas horas frente a la PC 
6--- no se falopearan en el buen sentido con la resina (para eso consultar a Hemp) .
7--- lo que aprendan o saquen de conclusiones no se les ira de sus cerebros el resto d esus vidas si siguen con esto
8 --- de nuevo , no crearan agujeros negros ni acabaran con el mundo si se equivocan en algo .
9 --- si se les cae una gota d eestaño en la perna no lloren , no sean maricas, duele mucho mas una gota de adhesivo termico ( el de las pistolitas).
10 --- no terminaran discutiendo pavadas con migo.

un abrazo


----------



## cevollin (Abr 12, 2009)

pues el valor maximo de un ne555 esta predeterminado por la resistencia R y la capacitancia  C que se conecta pues tu ya sabes conocimientos basicos de electronica el tiempo para que un condensador se carge al 63% de voltage esta dada por la formula T=(R)(C) la carga del capacitor llegara al 99%cuando T sea 5 veces mayor 


aunque dejame decirte que en parte estoy un poco deacuerdo con fernandob cuando haces tus circuitos en la vida real tu mismo vas aprendiendo y te vas desembolviendo un poco mas en este que es el maravilloso mundo de la electronica tienes que comprender que la sabiduria se gana con el tiempo y que nosotros tenemos un pacto con dios el no se dedica a la electronica y nosotros no hacemos milagros nosotros aveses no tenemos la respuesta a todos los problemas 

te dire por que aveces es mejor armarlos en la vida real y no en un simulador por ejemplo  aveses en los simuladores tienen demasiados bug no se si ustedes an tenido problemas al simular un lcd en modo 4 bits en proteus y si te fijas bien en un pulsador la resistencia de dicho pulsador cuando este no esta accionado en el simulador es de 100M ohms y en la vida real esta resistencia debe ser infinita es por eso que en el simulador no te esta funcionando el circuito por que acuerdate que t=(r)(c)


aqui dejo un tuto acerca del ne555 lo saque de la web y la verdad se me hace super facil


----------



## pepemovil (May 3, 2009)

Desearia obtener un circuito, simple, que me solucionase el problema de como obtener un retraso de 1 á 4 segundos después de haber llegado una señal.
Imagino existen soluciones sobre un NE 555 ; pero ando buscando algo más elemental .
P.ej. si una constante de tiempo de R y C en serie nos debe dar microsegundos = Ohmios * Microfaradios ¿ como podríamos atacar un transistor ?
además si simplemente conectamos 5 mf * 500 Oh = 2,5 seg .....¿ habría que cortocircuitar el electrolítico después de cada disparo ?
Gracias, amigos


----------



## marcos gutierrez (May 3, 2009)

aca te envio el temporizador


----------



## cevollin (May 3, 2009)

pues yo armaria un comparador con amplificador operacionales y con temporizador con r y c como este


----------



## pepemovil (May 4, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias, Marcos- aún no lo habia leido; previsiblemente sea tu esquema lo que yo pretendía; al introducir un conmutador, anulando el condensador. Voy a montarlo ; ya que incluso funcione con un solo Transistor,


----------



## Luck_19 (Jun 14, 2009)

aniebuhr dijo:
			
		

> Hola, he probado el circuito de la pagina anterior (Delay con 555.bmp) y al conectar se despara! es como si el circuito que esta en la entrada (en de los 2 transistores) no funcionara? que puedo estar haciendo mal? no hay alguna otra forma de hacer un retardador?



Si no entendi mal el funcionamiento del 555 en su configuracion monostable,el problema consiste que la R de 10k del pin 2 no debe ir a masa ,si no a Vcc.

Ya que conectandola a masa estarias disparando inmediatamente el 555,puenteando el circuito de retardo (Q1,R2,R3,C2)


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 18, 2009)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:
			
		

> Mi compadre fernandoboooo....ya lo intente con proteus y con live wire y creo que el resultado no es representativo...y todo el dia me la paso trabajando para estar "experimentando" (como tu dices) lo unico que pedimos es simple.....cuanto es el TIEMPO maximo del 555 como temporizador....!



el tiempo maximo del 555 como temporizador es de aprox. 15 min max; claro esto para un solo integrado 555; Aunque creo (no lo he probado) que se podria hacer un arreglo con varios arreglos del IC en cascada para obtener mas tiempo..


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Jun 18, 2009)

muchas gracias viejo (Black Hawk)....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Sepan disculpar mi atrevimiento.

Si dicen que el LM555 resiste 15Min Maximos, haz (dani_v8) los calculos pertinentes para sacar R y C. Luego de tener los datos, arma y prueba el circuito. No puede ser mas facil. Hay mucha información en la WEB.

Mi humilde intromisión.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 22, 2009)

para dani v8, arma el circuito ya sea monoestable, astable o biestable, segun lo que requieras

http://www.eleinmec.com/article.asp?1

en ese link estan los 3 diagramas con sus respectivas fórmulas en los tiempos y unos diagramas para que veas como se comportan los pulsos, esta en inglés (tarde o temprano tendrás que aprenderlo) pero con los puros diagramas tienes de sobra para utilizar el 555, los circuitos funcionan perfectamente, ya he hecho los 3

Sobre el tiempo máximo, fernandob y cevollín creo ya lo explicaron, la fórmula ahi está, el pulso durará lo que quieras dándole los valores que quieras a R y C, incluso la hoja de datos lo dice al inicio, "TIMING FROM MICROSECONDS TO HOURS"

Si quieren comprender mejor su funcionamiento, en la misma hoja de datos viene el diagrama a bloques, donde se ve que el 555 es solo dos operacionales, con un flip-flop y un transistor


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola.
He modicado tu circuito, de manera que se parece al circuito que publicate aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185418/.
El termimado 2 o diparador (trigger), cuando está en 1 (Vcc) hace que Timer o temporizador esté inactivo, cuando en este terminal se excita con un pulso (0V) (de muy corta duración comparado con el tiempo de retado) activa el temporizador.
El interruptor J debe ser un interruptor normamente abierto.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, ya conseguí que funcionase.


----------



## rubenallende (Nov 2, 2009)

hola bueno soy nuevo aquí hice la simulación en el Multisim pero no me funciona, puse como transistor el 2N2222A, ademas tengo una pregunta segun el diagrama el pin2 ya esta en estado bajo esa es mi duda, ya esta cercano a 0 V, se dispara de inmediato.
espero su respeusta


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

rubenallende dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno soy nuevo aquí hice la simulación en el Multisim ......


Si no se ve la simulación nadie podrá opinar sobre que le puede pasar.

Pon tu simulación en un archivo *.RAR* y súbela al foro


----------



## rubenallende (Nov 3, 2009)

hola aqui subo la simulación del circuito gracias por su tiempo
Aios graciasss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanelflaco (Abr 8, 2010)

para poder simular el circuito hay que usar un switch para alimentar el circuito osea entre la fuente y el resto del circuito tu tienes dos fuentes que alimentan partes diferentes pero que se deberian alimentar con una sola, el problema es que el multisim carga los condensadores al maximo apenas empezamos la simulacion, por eso no puedes ver el tiempo que demoran en cargrase, debes empezar la simulacion y luego cerrar el switch en el esquema. te pongo el circuito que simule yo.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (May 21, 2012)

He visto varios circuitos pero no sé si lo que busco no debería hacerlo con un 555.

El tema es que quiero un temporizador a la conexión.

Los segundos no importan mucho (la estabilidad), aunque menos de 10 segundos busco (en eso no hay problema ya que las tablas de cálculo sobran y vengo a pedir ayuda en dudas que no puedo resolver, no en pedir de jetas que me hagáis el circuito). 

Lo que pasa es que lo que he visto son circuitos con pulsadores y tal. No busco accionarlo con eso. Busco activar un relé (o a la inversa, no importa) a los 5 segundos de alimentar el 555, y posteriormente que no haga nada. Cuando se desconecte el integrado vuelva el relé a su posición inicial y cuando se vuelva a alimentar el integrado haga lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (May 21, 2012)

un monostable que te dispare un astable, quizas eso te sirva.


----------



## powerful (May 21, 2012)

Primero te pediría que no califiques de tontas tus dudas, porque eso implica que estamos contestando "tonterias".
Coloca una red C-R en serie desde VCC a Gnd (C a VCC y R a Gnd), la unión de C con R van unidas a los pines 2 y 6 del 555, tendrás un retardo a la conexión de 1.1RC por el pin3  cada vez que alimentes el 555.


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 10, 2015)

Antes de comenzar a diseñarlo con un 556, quise preguntar acá por una solución para un temporizador con un 555, activado con la patilla dos de este integrado.
Tengo un circuito en el cual se activa un tiempo de temporización  que esta dado por una resistencia y condensador, que van a las patilla 6 y 7, en la patilla 2 tengo a positivo una resistencia de 10k, con un pulsador a negativo, al presionar el pulsador, el led que va a la salida del 555 enciende unos segundos y después de apaga, todo bien ahí, pero lo que yo necesito es que trabaje de otra manera, que al dar un pulso después de un lapso se encienda y quede en ese estado (a la conexión), he probado y buscado mucho al respecto y no he podido conseguir algo así, agradecería cualquier información y ayuda. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Conectá el led al otro polo, digamos si está a masa conectalo a positivo (y tenés que invertirlo )


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 10, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS, ya había realizado esa prueba, pero el problema es que al energizar el circuito el led se enciende, al pulsar en la patilla 2, se apaga y permanece así el tiempo de temporización y después se enciende nuevamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Deberías usar el Buscador que éste tema se trató mil veces.

Por que no dejás conectada la pata 2 directamente con capacitor de 100 nF.

 Vas a tener que jugar con la pata 4 de reset , una resistencia de 1 k a positivo y algún capacitor de 1 uF a masa


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 10, 2015)

Ya use el buscador y de todo lo que encontré, nada me sirvió, por algo hice la pregunta.
Voy a ver lo que me indicas a ver si me resulta.
Si lo que necesito es que el circuito este conectado a la corriente y al dar un pulso a la patilla 2 después de un tiempo, el led se prenda y quede en ese estado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Fijate que un monoestable tiene un *estado inicial* , lo disparás y cambia de estado un tiempo y finalmente *vuelve al estado inicial.* Digamos apagado - *encendido *- apagado

Vos necesitás apagado - apagado - encendido

Entonces lo que necesitás es un timer doble


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 10, 2015)

Exactamente, he estado haciendo unas pruebas con un 556 y creo que es más satisfactorio el resultado para lo que yo necesito.
Gracias.


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 11, 2015)

Al final hice el circuito con un 556, con un 555 no hubo caso, gracias por las respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

Podrias subir el diagrama que usaste , así le sirve al proxino


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 11, 2015)

me base en este circuito, con algunas modificaciones en base a lo que yo necesitaba



Al dar el pulso en la patilla 2 se activa el temporizador y terminado el tiempo programado, la salida de la primera parte del 556, activa el tigger de la segunda parte del integrado, con ello logro lo que necesitaba, además uso los reset (patilla 4 y 10), para anular en caso de que no quiera que se active.

Simplemente el circuito es para colocarlo en mi auto, ya tengo varios circuitos fabricados como cortacorrientes, pero ahora quise variar un poco en el diseño.

Explico un poco, tengo un rele con NC, que va a la bomba de bencina, cuando se abre la puerta del auto, hago pasar negativo hacia la patilla 6 del 556, con ello se activa el temporizador, si no hago nada el rele se abrirá después del tiempo programado y con ello ya no pasara corriente en la bomba, por lo tanto el motor se detendrá, por el contrario, si envío un pulso al reset, el temporizador se apagara y no hará nada y podre andar tranquilamente.
Con todo esto estoy haciendo un sistema que trabaja como anti robo y anti asalto, algo parecido a lo que se ve en estos vídeos que publique en youtube, junto con otros más


----------

